# wild hearts: Foster kid's and Mustangs- Story.



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

This is my very first story I am writing. All tips and ideas are welcome. Please let me know if any of you are interested in the story. If you are I will continue writing more chapters. Sorry for any spelling errors. My phone has auto correct and, will correct words with the right spelling.
~~~
----Chapter #1: Just A Foster Kid.---- 
I sit in a cool chair staring at a mahoginy colored bookshelf reading the names of the books. I hear the door creak and look over to see the principle of my high school walking in, with a huge stack of pink and white papers. He throws the stack of papers down on the rest in front of me with a thud. The principle walks over to his desk, picks up a folder and pulls out a white peace of paper. "Desaray Jasmine Biggins!" My principal announces. He starts to pace back and forth across his office. "Ten reports from most of your teachers this year, counting five reports from Glindale HighSchool. You were only there for four months!" Excalims Mr.Newton . Mr.Newton stops pacing and sits in the chair in front of me. The principle puts on hand on his temple and rubs his temple looking stressed. "Desaray," Mr. Newton says with a sigh then continues, "listen, I'm sorry about this but your expelled from this school. You have caused way too many issues here. I mean this last stunt you pulled? It says here that you left campus in the middle of class. Its ridiculous and you need to grow up!" rants Mr.Newton. "Now? Can you leave in the middle of a job while working?" The principal asks me. I look down at the floor, "Well" I said quietly. "Yes Or No?' He roars back at me. I swallow nervously " No." I reply quickly. My school principle grabs the stack of papers. "Exactly! Because you will get fired if you do." Replys Mr.Newton. Mr. Newton pulls out a box from under the table we were sitting at, then puts all the papers in the box. "These are all the reports you have gotten in the past year. All these reports will be going to your new school, once we figure out what school you will be attending next." Says Newton. I stare at him in silence. The principle gets up and opens his office door. "Do you have all your stuff you need from school?" He asks firmly. I get grab my bag, get up and walk towards the door. I stop at the door way and nod to him, "Yes sure, I do" I say nervously. "Goodbye Desarsy" says Newton. "Bye" I reply quietly as I walk out the door. I head down the hall to the main office. "Your folks have been called to come pick you up." Says the twenty something office secretary. "Thanks" I say as I walk out the office door and down another hall. I make my way to the entrance of the school. My dad was already waiting for me in his SUV.

---Chapter #2: The Filly---


I am eating in a field of dandylions, weeds, and tan grass. There is a bay mare grazing next to me quitely. I hear birds calling to each other, the sound of the rest of the herd munching on grass in the open medow. I suddenly hear the sound of hooves start to move around me.I raise my head to see the bay made running off with all the other horses in my herd. I break into a fast run catching up with all the horses in the back of the herd. I run past them and speed up to the middle of the group. The lead mare turns a quickly around a corner and I follow behind her. Soon me and the lead mare are neck and neck, the black mare lays her ears back and whinnys a shrill high pitched warning at me. The black mare speeds up into a run at full speed. I dig my hooves into the ground and speed up as fast as I can. I run past the mare and to the tops of a grassy hill. The lead mare calls for me to follow her as she runs past the hill and down to a shady creek surrounded my shadey trees. I stare down at them and whatch as the lead mare drinks from the cool running creak. I paw the ground with impatience. I trot down to the creak to get a drink of water next to a chestnut filly and a sorrel colt. I walk over to where the rest of the herd was eating. The short sorrel colt trotted ahead of me quickly turn and nipped at my face. I half reared at the colt spun around and ran off inviting him to chase me. The little colt caught up with me. He reared up and jumped in front of my way, causing me to lean back on my hindquarters and to slide. My hooves scramble to stop myself. I crash into the sorrel colt falling over him and into my side.I stand up and shake off the dirt. The sorrel colt stands up and shakes off. He limps over to the creeks edge and Lies down.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I like it so far - very interesting. Keep writing!


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Thanks I will! 
~~~~
---Chapter #3 The Group Home.---
I get in the passenger side of the car. My foster dad looked at me sighs. "Desie I have to send you back to the group home. I knew you trouble, but I can't deal with this anymore. I'm sorry Desie, I thought it would be different if you lived with me. I was wrong. Your stuff is in the trunk, you can keep what I bought you for clothes and school. I am really sorry Desie." I look out the window silently holding back tears. I let go of my school bag letting it slide to the floor. The tears well up in my eyes and fall down my cheeks. I was used to this feeling, being unwanted by my foster parents. My biological parents died in a car accident when I was nine. Its sad that its been eight years since they died. Ever since they dies I have gone to foster parents, to group homes all the time.a lot of foster parents wanted me when I was younger. But now? Practice nobody. No one wants a sixteen year old with no friends, and problems. We arrive at the parking lot at the group home. I wipe my tears and stop crying. If the other girls at the group home see you crying you will get made fun of. I learned this lesson after getting sent back from my first foster parents Abbey and Jim. I cried all night missing them dearly but got laughed at the next day. All the other girls called me 'Desicry' from thag point on. My foster dad gets out of the car and opens the trunk to get my bags out. I grab my school bag and head into the group homes main office. "Hello Deseray welcome back! Your in room 21 with Hannah." Says the attendance desk lady who's name I never bothered to remember. "Thanks" I reply and I walk out the office door and into the group home down the road. "Welcome Back Desicry!" Says a fourteen year old girl named Lilly. Lilly has been in the group home for about ten years, not allowed to be adopted. I look at the ground and quickly walk past Lilly not replying. I walk into my room. The room had all white walls, a blue bed spread, and a stuffed horse sitting on the pillow on my bed. There is a bed across from mine with a pink bed spread. I sit on my bed and smooth out the comforter. I lye on my bed with my face in my pillow and start to cry, feeling unwanted and abandon. 

~~~
I will put chapter four on here tomorrow. This is all I have time to type tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Modoglover (Jul 20, 2013)

These are really good so far! Subbing


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Sorry it's taking me so long to put the rest of the story up I have been very busy lately. Its coming soon though. I appreciate everyone's patients.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

